# Glenshaw Glass Jar special lid?



## Little35 (May 29, 2013)

Hello Collectors,
 My Dad bought this Glenshaw Glass jar at a flea market and it has an unusual lid, I thought someone on this forum may know how it was used.
 Thank you for your time.
 Jon Little


----------



## botlguy (May 29, 2013)

I'm sorry Little, can't tell a thing by that picture other than the lid is not original to the jar, is generic, could fit most any Mason type jar.


----------



## Little35 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply botlguy. I have 2 better pictures of the top, maybe you will be able to tell me what it is.


----------



## Little35 (May 29, 2013)

Picture number. Inside of the material is a spring that keeps it open.


----------



## botlguy (May 29, 2013)

Please forgive my lack of manners, welcome to the forums Jon. 

 I still can't make out details in your pictures, they need to be a bit larger. I enlarged them but it didn't help much. I'm not sure I understand what you mean about a spring keeping the material open. Is the top cloth? Does it resemble a bird? If that is the case, and I suspect it is, I haven't a clue what it is or what it was used for. I do know it isn't original to the jar which is fairly new and common and sold empty for home preserving. 

 Can you take some pictures of it straight on from several angels, front, side, back? Please give us some idea of what the figure looks like.


----------

